# My bearded Dragon died today :'(



## XDemonsoulzX

Today i found my Bearded Dragon dead, i a devastated he was only 7 Months old. The last couple of days he has been acting strange, he lost he's appetite and refused to eat crickets, he beard was completely black, and he wasn't as active. I was concerned i thought about taking him to the vets but first i called up my local reptile shop for some advice, they told me during this season when its a bit colder the tend to slow down and loose there appetite, he reassured me not worry and told me to up the temperature a bit more a night he reassured me its nothing to worry about its normal in winter. The same night i increased the temperature. The next day he was exactly the same i offered him food and he didn't want to eat than he laid next to the log and went to sleep. The day after he was still in the same position and i assumed he was still sleeping, i went out to college than got back around 3 and checked on him again he was still there at this point i was getting worried because he hadn't moved. I got him out the tank and he was completely lifeless i was hoping that he was just in a deep sleep but still i laid there and didn't move. I rushed him to my local PDSA in a blanket i was eager to find was up with him, the vet had a look at him and told me he was dead. The vet couldn't tell me what caused he's death as it was hard to tell and he didn't deal with exotic animals. I dont understand why my bearded dragon died, i cleaned him out monthly,spot cleaned mess, took precautions to avoid impaction by giving him the right size crickets and hand fed him to avoid eating sand,set the right temperature night and day i put a lot of effort and time in to looking after him properly i cared for him so much. 
can someone give me an explanation? why do you think he could of died?

RIP Cid you will be dearly missed. :'(


----------



## slizard

I am so sorry for your loss I know how you feel my little girl died today passing her first egg.
My loves and hugs to you and I offer you all my hope that we can both not let this put us off in future.


----------



## XDemonsoulzX

I'm sorry to hear too its a terrible thing hope your alright, it really puts me off buying another BD i don't think any other one can make up for this loss


----------



## slizard

XDemonsoulzX said:


> I'm sorry to hear too its a terrible thing hope your alright, it really puts me off buying another BD i don't think any other one can make up for this loss



I am the same my gran offered to take me out and get another but ....well she was so sweet it makes me feel sick the idea of replacing her, people dont seem to realise they are such strong personalities and so friendly you just cant go out and replace one.


----------



## Dinosaur

if your vivarium was lined with sand then it probably died from impaction it doesn't matter if your bearded dragon was fed from hand it can still eat sand, it sounds much like impaction, lifeless and signs of paralysis is linked with impaction, for future reference don't use sand and make sure your heats are correct so it can digest properly and if your bearded dragon does show signs of that again bath it and rub its belly from in between front legs to in between back legs in warm water..:2thumb:

- sorry for the loss


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Dinosaur said:


> i*f your vivarium was lined with sand then it probably died from impaction *


You are jumping to a conclusion here pal, impaction is not as common as believed. OP the only way you will know what happened is to get a PM done,

I'm extremely sorry for your loss,


----------



## IngloriousJD

Dinosaur said:


> if your vivarium was lined with sand then it probably died from impaction it doesn't matter if your bearded dragon was fed from hand it can still eat sand, it sounds much like impaction, lifeless and signs of paralysis is linked with impaction, for future reference don't use sand and make sure your heats are correct so it can digest properly and if your bearded dragon does show signs of that again bath it and rub its belly from in between front legs to in between back legs in warm water..:2thumb:
> 
> - sorry for the loss


Playsand is great as a substrate when husbandry is spot on, they only eat it when something is lacking in they're diet to get extra minerals and stuff so as long as supplements are used sand is fine. A friend of mine kept both of his on sand for their entire life and one recently died of old age. Don't use calci-sand though.

condolences for your loss OP


----------



## sarah90

Sorry for your loss.

We had to have our beardie put down on Thursday as we took him to the vet due to him becoming more lethargic, eating less and rarely basking. After being examined and having x-rays done, it turned out it was a tumour that was getting bigger. Unfortunately one of them things, at least he isn't suffering any more. 

Just trying to bring myself to clean out his vivarium, feels so strange not having him there.


----------



## Heather2507

Sorry for your loss <3 RIP


----------



## ChazzieJo

IngloriousJD said:


> Playsand is great as a substrate when husbandry is spot on, *they only eat it when something is lacking in they're diet to get extra minerals and stuff so as long as supplements are used sand is fine*. A friend of mine kept both of his on sand for their entire life and one recently died of old age. Don't use calci-sand though.
> 
> condolences for your loss OP


Not entirely true, Beardies aren't the smartest of animals and will quite often 'miss' their food and ingest sand. Whilst I agree it wasn't necessarily impaction that unfortunately killed the OP's Beardie (you would have to give him a post mortem to determine this) I've seen a good handful of Beardies brought to the vets I work close with due to impaction, so it does and can happen. Other substrates are always a better option, just to be on the safe side.


----------

